# [Insert Name Here]



## ntswm2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Name: I'm open for suggestions (though I have a few in mind)
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Dog (Labrador-Sepherd-unknown mix)
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 140 lbs

Appearance:
Hair: Shortish Brown or Sandy-blond.
Fur: Pale yellow/brown fur, brown (or sandy blond) hair
Eye color: Dark Blue
Other features: Bent right ear (birthmark).

Behavior and Personality: [name] is generally contented, but can be quick to anger if attacked (verbally or physically), it quickly subsides however.  He is able to laugh at himself, and often makes jokes at his own expense.   Loves a good debate but will try to break off before it becomes a heated argument.  Heâ€™s somewhat overprotective of his brother and closest friends.  Though naturally introverted, he likes the company of others.

Skills: Very good knowledge of history, some understanding of political science, Christian theology, law, and western philosophy and literature.  Can run reasonably well.  Good swimmer (though not professional level).  Okay writer.  Can climb almost anything that doesnâ€™t require equipment (and some things that do).  Knows just enough about computers to fix minor hardware problems.
Weaknesses:  A klutz, sometimes overconfident, somewhat socially awkward, will get self-reflective when tipsy, often stares off into space while thinking, loses train of thought at least once a conversation, can ramble incoherently when sober.

Likes: Video games, talking, debating, reading, good food, walking around outside, interesting architecture, sleeping, people who can make him laugh, church, most of his classes.
Dislikes: Overly personal arguments, being forced to do anything, really boring lectures.

History: [Name] comes from a relatively well-off family (enough to pay for college without experiencing too much hardship).  Originally he was raised atheist in line with his familyâ€™s secular leanings but converted to Christianity (Episcopalian Church, if you want to ask) in his mid-teens, though this has not resulted in any major friction within his family.  He is rather irreverent for a new convert (strongly believing that God must have a sense of humor).  Heâ€™s currently a freshman at a small university in the middle of nowhere, but he originally is from Manhattan, and grew up a city kid.  In high school he wasnâ€™t particularly popular he had a few close friends.  Despite being friends with heavy smokers, drinkers and one ex-dealer, he is pretty straight-laced for a New York kid (though he does occasionally drink, though never heavily).

Clothing/Personal Style: Slightly baggy Jeans, boxers, simple crew-neck t-shirt, hoody.  He likes to be comfortable, and doesnâ€™t particularly care about what the style is.
Picture: http://ntswm2.deviantart.com/art/Commission-by-Darkthur-160736140

Goal: None really, he hasnâ€™t decided on a career path.
Profession: Student

Favorite food: Crepes, good ice cream.
Favorite drink: Vanilla Milkshake
Favorite location: Home, but anywhere with interesting architecture or beautiful environs.
Favorite weather: Chilly but sunny after a snow fall.
Favorite color: Dark Green.


Relations: Parents [Name] and [Name], younger brother [name]
Enemies: None that heâ€™d admit to.
Significant other: Single
Orientation: Homosexual

Okay a couple of notes on this guy.  Heâ€™s my main fursona, and Iâ€™m still developing him.  Heâ€™s mostly me as I like to imagine myself (not as I am, I should note).

On names: Iâ€™m not looking for a weird of goofy name, but a normal one.  I have a few so far, but Iâ€™m having trouble deciding.  Names I am choosing from: Tanner, Trevor, Travis, Thomas (it appears I like the letter t), Kieran, Scott, Teagan.  Feel free to suggest your own.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 21, 2010)

Name: ÙƒØ§Ù…ÙŠØ±ÙˆÙ†


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

Call him Taberrr


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 21, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> Name: ÙƒØ§Ù…ÙŠØ±ÙˆÙ†


 It's not funny? Chill out, bitch




Taberr sounds better =3


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Teagan.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 21, 2010)

Egbert.


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Travis?


----------



## ntswm2 (Apr 22, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> Name: ÙƒØ§Ù…ÙŠØ±ÙˆÙ†


Nice touch, but no.



Teto said:


> Call him Taberrr


A little too much like it should be a fantasy hero's name .



Browder said:


> Teagan.


A possibility, I'll add it to the list.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Egbert.


 Sorry, just not that cool a name to me .



Faris said:


> Travis?


And 1 vote for travis.

That should be everybody...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

ntswm2 said:


> A little too much like it should be a fantasy hero's name .


I guess you don't like being a hero ):

You should call him Guthrie.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Teagan.


 
Is that not a female name?

I guess it wouldn't matter either way.


Trey.

Herbace.

Bit.

Voich.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

Francis McFannyBottum.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, I liked Taberr.

how about Ralfie =3


----------



## ntswm2 (Apr 29, 2010)

Not sure if anybody still cares, but I went with Travis (Trav for short)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 29, 2010)

Call him × ×—×•× or ×™×—×–×§××œ or ×©×ž×¢×•×Ÿ or Jinkela


Jelly said:


> Ralfie


Remove the R and it's my cat's name.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 29, 2010)

Allebaster.


----------

